# Aliens: Something I've been mulling over lately



## RWS

Just a thought, but what if the "gray aliens" did not originate in another solar system, or in the future? 

Assuming they exist, is it possible they evolved on our moon? 

I know the obvious arguments. Just asking, because some things regarding their descriptions could fit such a scenario. They obviously would have to be underground dwellers in such a scenario (and in any other I can think of). Keep in mind that what life on Earth requires, is not necessarily what life elsewhere requires to evolve into intelligent beings. 

But something simple, like lack of an atmosphere, would require alternate means of communication than sound, like a hive mind or telepathy. Note that grays have no ears based on descriptions...  I have a few more ideas that I'll share as I flesh them out more. I just thought about this a couple of nights ago. What if they evolved on our moon? Solves a lot of travel questions!


----------



## BULLDOG

Still doesn't explain why they are so into anal probing. Kinky little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## Rouge Rover

The thing that always bothered me about witness accounts of the grays is the placement of the eyes. Some people say the eyes are in the front of their heads and some say on the side. If we're talking about evolution that shouldn't happen no matter where they're from.


----------



## JoeMoma

Rouge Rover said:


> The thing that always bothered me about witness accounts of the grays is the placement of the eyes. Some people say the eyes are in the front of their heads and some say on the side. If we're talking about evolution that shouldn't happen no matter where they're from.


Perhaps there are more than one specie of grays.  Eyes in front suggest a predictor.  Eyes on the side suggest prey.


----------



## Rouge Rover

JoeMoma said:


> Rouge Rover said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that always bothered me about witness accounts of the grays is the placement of the eyes. Some people say the eyes are in the front of their heads and some say on the side. If we're talking about evolution that shouldn't happen no matter where they're from.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps there are more than one specie of grays.  Eyes in front suggest a predictor.  Eyes on the side suggest prey.
Click to expand...


My thought was that they're genetically engineered. Actually, my first thought was that they don't exist.


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> Just a thought, but what if the "gray aliens" did not originate in another solar system, or in the future?
> 
> Assuming they exist, is it possible they evolved on our moon?
> 
> I know the obvious arguments. Just asking, because some things regarding their descriptions could fit such a scenario. They obviously would have to be underground dwellers in such a scenario (and in any other I can think of). Keep in mind that what life on Earth requires, is not necessarily what life elsewhere requires to evolve into intelligent beings.
> 
> But something simple, like lack of an atmosphere, would require alternate means of communication than sound, like a hive mind or telepathy. Note that grays have no ears based on descriptions... * I have a few more ideas that I'll share as I flesh them out more. *I just thought about this a couple of nights ago. What if they evolved on our moon? Solves a lot of travel questions!


Please, do tell.....


----------



## ZackB

Uh oh! Somebody is higher than a kite!


----------



## RWS

Well, there is audio of what they saw on the moon during Apollo 11 that was not broadcast to us, during an 11 second blackout. 

There is also the famous "There is a Santa Claus" quote. What does SC mean? It means bogies on the other side of the moon.



Work with me slowly, please.


----------



## RWS

Buzz Aldrin says they were there. And he was the 2nd man on the moon, holding the camera! 

Gordon Cooper saw them up close and personal. Filed a report along with close-up film. Never to be found again.

You want to believe someone who is completely believable? Listen to Gordon Cooper. An American hero! And my personal hero for saying the truth! Listen to the whole thing, and tell me he's lying....


----------



## RWS

And RIP Edgar Mitchell.... Another great human being, who walked on the moon. And has been searching for aliens ever since....

How much more proof do we need? 

Do we need them to land on the White House lawn? Because that's not gonna happen. They flew OVER the White House, multiple times. When is enough?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Well once you assume grey aliens exist and are here, you can assume anything you want.

You don't have to prove anything b/c I can't disprove it.


so yes, they are real and they somehow build ships, launch them, land on the earth, take people away, return them, and are never seen doing so.

oh, there's no air on the moon, so they somehow live in a void or the moon is actually a giant spaceship that's been orbiting the earth for billions of years.


since we are assuming, the moon is a spaceship, anyone that says otherwise is a racist


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> And RIP Edgar Mitchell.... Another great human being, who walked on the moon. And has been searching for aliens ever since....
> 
> How much more proof do we need?
> 
> Do we need them to land on the White House lawn? Because that's not gonna happen. They flew OVER the White House, multiple times. When is enough?


I offer no argument.
UFO info disclosure John Podesta - Scene from I Know What I Saw


----------



## RWS

I don't believe in ETUFO's. But the evidence and testimony is so abundant, that I have to think it is probable.

So if I work from that, and try to figure out descriptions of aliens throughout history, I get the gray alien.

So why doesn't it have ears? Because it can't hear in an environment that doesn't have an atmosphere. So that means they come from a place with no atmosphere. Pretty simple, right?

Call me fucking Einstein!


----------



## RWS

So if they don't need an atmosphere, what else don't they need? 

Meaning stuff that WE need, and assume is necessary for another life form...


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> I don't believe in ETUFO's. But the evidence and testimony is so abundant, that I have to think it is probable.
> 
> So if I work from that, and try to figure out descriptions of aliens throughout history, I get the gray alien.
> 
> *So why doesn't it have ears? Because it can't hear in an environment that doesn't have an atmosphere. So that means they come from a place with no atmosphere. Pretty simple, right?*
> 
> Call me fucking Einstein!


On my level of understanding it is hard to imagine life forms in a no atmosphere environment.


----------



## RWS

To be 100% honest, my biggest argument against gray spindly aliens, is that they need a workforce to build their ships.

Mine the materials, collect them in a central area, and melt them down, and then form them into the required shapes. 

It would take a lot of manpower to do that, and they're kinda weak-looking.

Unless, they used us to do the work for them.


----------



## RWS

defcon4 said:


> RWS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in ETUFO's. But the evidence and testimony is so abundant, that I have to think it is probable.
> 
> So if I work from that, and try to figure out descriptions of aliens throughout history, I get the gray alien.
> 
> *So why doesn't it have ears? Because it can't hear in an environment that doesn't have an atmosphere. So that means they come from a place with no atmosphere. Pretty simple, right?*
> 
> Call me fucking Einstein!
> 
> 
> 
> On my level of understanding it is hard to imagine life forms in a no atmosphere environment.
Click to expand...


Oh, and I completely understand. But consider once we humans invent AI, and a structure to hold it in. That being does not need an atmosphere, nor does it need heat. If it can replicate or clone itself, and protect itself from cosmic rays and objects, by digging itself into the ground, and forming underground cities... (like organisms on earth do)

Then, it would just need a power source for its energy, which is very, very rich on the moon.


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> To be 100% honest, my biggest argument against gray spindly aliens, is that they need a workforce to build their ships.
> 
> Mine the materials, collect them in a central area, and melt them down, and then form them into the required shapes.
> 
> *It would take a lot of manpower to do that, and they're kinda weak-looking.*
> 
> Unless, they used us to do the work for them.


Using robots


----------



## RWS

And just sayin...

The grays kinda blend in nicely with the moon!!! They perfected camouflage!! jus sayin!


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> Oh, and I completely understand. *But consider once we humans invent AI, and a structure to hold it in.* That being does not need an atmosphere, nor does it need heat. If it can replicate or clone itself, and protect itself from cosmic rays and objects, by digging itself into the ground, and forming underground cities... (like organisms on earth do)
> 
> Then, it would just need a power source for its energy, which is very, very rich on the moon.


That could be a dangerous road to go down on with unintended consequences but we are heading that way.


----------



## RWS

Or if they worked in a lower gravity place, like the moon.


----------



## RWS

What if intelligent life originated on the moon? 

And they've been using us ever since? They were our Anunnaki. 

They didn't come from deep space. They originated on the moon and are still there, and have been monitoring us ever since. And also, they don't allow us to go back to the moon.


----------



## RWS

They are the Igigi!


----------



## defcon4

RWS said:


> What if intelligent life originated on the moon?
> 
> And they've been using us ever since? They were our Anunnaki.
> 
> They didn't come from deep space. They originated on the moon and are still there, and have been monitoring us ever since. And also,* they don't allow us to go back to the moon*.


I think there is some merit to that. Even scrapping the shuttle program and relying on the Russians for "space traveling" looks suspicious.


----------



## sealybobo

RWS said:


> Just a thought, but what if the "gray aliens" did not originate in another solar system, or in the future?
> 
> Assuming they exist, is it possible they evolved on our moon?
> 
> I know the obvious arguments. Just asking, because some things regarding their descriptions could fit such a scenario. They obviously would have to be underground dwellers in such a scenario (and in any other I can think of). Keep in mind that what life on Earth requires, is not necessarily what life elsewhere requires to evolve into intelligent beings.
> 
> But something simple, like lack of an atmosphere, would require alternate means of communication than sound, like a hive mind or telepathy. Note that grays have no ears based on descriptions...  I have a few more ideas that I'll share as I flesh them out more. I just thought about this a couple of nights ago. What if they evolved on our moon? Solves a lot of travel questions!


They've been living on that new 9th planet we just discovered. And they can survive deep space like tardigrades


----------



## BULLDOG

RWS said:


> And RIP Edgar Mitchell.... Another great human being, who walked on the moon. And has been searching for aliens ever since....
> 
> How much more proof do we need?
> 
> Do we need them to land on the White House lawn? Because that's not gonna happen. They flew OVER the White House, multiple times. When is enough?




Yet, they land in every corn field around and probe Jethro on a regular basis.


----------



## Two Thumbs




----------



## RWS

Well, Jethro might like it, ya know? No shit aside, but I'll take a butt probe if I can prove aliens! It's almost time for that butt-probe for me anyway! 

But seriously, sealy, I've been talking about tardigrades for years. They are phenomenal in their abilities to survive anything. And what if that life form did not originate on Earth? What if it came from Mars? Or elsewhere? And kick-started animal life on Earth? 

Because otherwise, they are very peculiar to animal life on Earth.


----------



## RWS

People that we should trust, have been saying that UFO's are real and they're extra-terrestrial. 

People we shouldn't trust, are trying to say it's natural phenomenon. 

Why?


----------



## RWS

Please watch this video of Gordon Cooper saying the truth! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RWS

And google Gordon Cooper if you're ignorant enough to not know who he is!


----------



## RWS

What if the Grays, are actually Moon people? Think about it...


----------



## RWS

Nobody? Seriously? This thread is my own?!?


----------



## rcfieldz

Rouge Rover said:


> The thing that always bothered me about witness accounts of the grays is the placement of the eyes. Some people say the eyes are in the front of their heads and some say on the side. If we're talking about evolution that shouldn't happen no matter where they're from.


It depends on if you did a half or a whole of 4 way window pane.


----------



## RWS

Well, the placement of the eyes solely depends on their natural environment, and what evolution produced for them. Either option (front or side) could be possible, since we see that here on Earth. 

Personally, I have never heard of a witness saying the eyes are on the side, but I would be interested in hearing about it. 

If you have ever heard of Blue Planet Project, it actually says there are over 140 different alien species here and/or visiting us, for various reasons. It's possible one of them has their eyes on the side! Like a flounder!


----------



## RWS

But seriously, the eyes have to be able to see a vast field in order for that species to survive and reproduce, and get to a level of dexterity where they can build tools and spaceships. So there are definitely requirements for aliens (that visit earth). 

Personally, my biggest problem with "grays" as we know them, is that they're not strong enough to build the technology needed to get them here. No matter how smart you are, it takes physical strength to create the ship. And even if you're smart enough that you built the technology to automate the building of the ships, you still had to build the automation. So, "grays" are probably us in the future, coming back for some reason. Or they're using slave labor to build/fix the physical automation necessary to create their spaceships.


----------

